# Fostex FE206 full range speakers



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'd like to try these in a TL setup.

Does anyone know where I can buy them here in the states?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

would this work? http://www.madisound.com/catalog/pr...d=273&osCsid=86e80207e78cad611f3b7f67e2274e7d


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

wtf, i looked there last night and couldn't find them

thanks!


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

what type of box design have you been looking at?


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

i'd like to try a transmission line like the tri-trix speakers on partsexpress, but with teh fostex.

madisound has box plans for these that looks interesting though.


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

Have a look here if you're wanting to try something different. Something like the Bruce BVR (a Frugal-Horn design) could be a lot of fun for you.


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

DevilDriver said:


> Have a look here if you're wanting to try something different. Something like the Bruce BVR (a Frugal-Horn design) could be a lot of fun for you.


I was just going to link him to Dave's site. This is the Frugal-Horn spawn site.

This is the "Bruce"









The "Sachiko"










Also head over Here and have a look through. Lots of good info. Dave from Planet-10 is a regular there also.


----------

